# feeling very itchy all over whats causing it var? prov? or nolva?



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

2 weeks in.

running var by rohm/prov by prochem and nolva.

body has been very itch all over. what can cause this? its seems like its gotten worse in the past week.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Have a shower dude 

seriously though have you changed washing powders or soaps in the last couple weeks? could be this i get itchy if my missus uses Daz must be allergic to one of the ingredients


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Tramadol makes me itch like a bastard.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

had this also on first cycle, itchy as hell around back n chest. i put it down to getting oily skin mayb or starting to put a bit of muscle on n skin stretching mayb. i didnt exactly find out but it drove me crazy at times.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

It is very difficult to answer this mate as so many things could be causing it. As has been mentioned soap power is a prime culprit, but it could be anything. Examine what has changed in your life over the last few weeks. If it persists go to doctor...


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Beta alanine in any shakes or anything?


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

i get this sooooo bad on cycle, allways from injectables i think its a reaction to the oil when i get it. but i have read it can be down to the skin stretching as you have said.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

im on dnp and when i take slightly more than i usually have i get very itchy in random places. as soon as i lowered the dose i was fine. weird


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ive had the itching all over, wasn't using anything aas wise. I took some Cetrizine that I got over the counter from Boots. It's an anti allergy med. It worked in about 30 mins.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

doing more re-search and prov seems common, will stop prov for couple of days see if stops if not will stop var and so on untill i find out whats the cause. defo not washing powder ect.

used var and nolva and never been itch before so hoping its the prov.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Never had it personally on Proviron, never taken Var tho..


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

I'v got really itchy soles of my feet tonight! think it could be estrogen related, i read some where that pregnant women get itchy feet due to high amounts of estrogen.

iv just taken an anti e, see if it wears off. not 100% thats what it is but it could be e related im on 600mg test and 40mg d-bol.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> I'v got really* itchy soles of my feet *tonight! think it could be estrogen related, i read some where that pregnant women get itchy feet due to high amounts of estrogen.


I had itchy soles of my feet and my palms when I was pregnant. Mine was caused by obstetric cholestasis (sp?), a serious liver condition pregnant women can get. Yours is probably just a one-off strange itch though unless .... you're pregnant! :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do you get itchy when you start to sweat or start getting hot?


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you taken var and prov before?

Have you used Pro chem before?

I cant see var or prov causing a problem it may be that YOU are allergic to the bulking compounds or additives they use in their tabs.

Could even be the colouring.

If it is mild just run an anti-histimine alonside like Cetirizine, Loratadine or Acrivastine. Basically Benadryl or Piriton. or buy supermarket own brand cheap. Not all may work try each one until it subsides.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it might have nothing at all to do with what your taking.....

i get itchy all over when i am bulking when i first start to put the weight on just before i start to sweat with cardio or weights or when i am hot, it only lasts a few weeks then ends....


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah when i get hot it itchs, itchs a bit in the gym when i sweat, then at night obv hot in bed itchy soles of feet, got itchy hands as we type ****ing weird.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it has got fukc all to do with the gear mate, hows your BP? it will settle i find trying to calm down helps alot


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

take any pre workout supps?


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

CRABSmg:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

BP is ok, will check it again tomorrow. i had a presentation at college to do infront of loads of people so might of had somthing to do with stress, but had it before gym tonight, must be summat to do with been hot! feck no's thanks for input though guys


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Drop the Nolva and save it for PCT. I used ROHM anavar recently and it is definitely anavar - so no estrogen worries.

The proviron can be dropped too - its a DHT derivative like anavar, and it will make the anavar a bit more effective, but isn't strictly necessary.

I hope its the nolva or proviron you are allergic to, because anavar is good stuff - and expensive.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjcooper said:


> BP is ok, will check it again tomorrow. i had a presentation at college to do infront of loads of people so might of had somthing to do with stress, but had it before gym tonight, must be summat to do with been hot! feck no's thanks for input though guys


exact same for me i get it before a big presentation or when i just start in the gym but not always.........it has nothing to do with what you are using mate if it was you would get it all the time


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

right guys, it has charmed down a little now. i did stop the pro for about 4 days and didnt feel any better. but other sides have gotten worse. iam very paled skinned and now when i itch my skin goes very red very easy. example

had a little itch on my fore head the other day went out shopping my bird turned round and said wtf have you done to your head. looked in mirror and looks like ive been in a fight with a tiger lol where i have scratched its red raw and rasied.

my skin is very sensitive to anything now even to hot baths my skin goes very red. when drying with towel have red marks all over towel a little to ruff lol. shaving is also the same.

so even the slightest touch to my skin it goes red raw even rasied scratches. and my spots have started to come out quick on the face/head/back of neck.

this is the 1st oral only i have done. used var many times while using test never had a prob.

just a little confused?


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

u have ants in your pants. :thumb:


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> right guys, it has charmed down a little now. i did stop the pro for about 4 days and didnt feel any better. but other sides have gotten worse. iam very paled skinned and now when i itch my skin goes very red very easy. example
> 
> had a little itch on my fore head the other day went out shopping my bird turned round and said wtf have you done to your head. looked in mirror and looks like ive been in a fight with a tiger lol where i have scratched its red raw and rasied.
> 
> ...


I get the exact same thing mate. Red skin etc., I also scratched my forehead the other day and I had a big red line on my head all night. I personally think it's stress related or just dry'ish skin which can also be stress related. I used to worry about it but I've had it that long I don't worry anymore.

It's nothing serious mate, don't worry about it


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi m8, is your skin feeling really tight and itchy? Im having the same problem, on the prochem d-bol and test as well, was suggested to me an AI might be of use as i normally run one for bloat..etc, but saying this, had this going on for over a month now and im fecked of with it, so off to the docs i go. My post on my problem. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/166851-skin-feels-dry-tight.html


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

could be a allergic reaction or might just be nothing. Take some vitamin c to ccol the body down. Could just be the feeling of getting hot and flush when you train hard. Drink lots of water too


----------

